# Crossover y Bobinas



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

Estimados, he adquirido unos crossover de https://www.erseaudio.com/, vienen con bobinas con nucleo de ferrita, entiendo que las bobinas con nucleo de aire son mejores. Vale la pena cambiarlas?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Estimados, he adquirido unos crossover de https://www.erseaudio.com/, vienen con bobinas con nucleo de ferrita, entiendo que las bobinas con nucleo de aire son mejores. Vale la pena cambiarlas?
> 
> Gracias


Sin mediciones es poco lo que puede opinarse, pero es mas una cuestión de costos, peso y volumen ocupado por el xover. He visto bobinas de núcleo de aire que llevan 800gr de cobre y otras para el mismo uso con núcleo de hierro que pesaban menos de 100gr a igual inductancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Estimados, he adquirido unos crossover de https://www.erseaudio.com/, vienen con bobinas con nucleo de ferrita, entiendo que las bobinas con nucleo de aire son mejores. Vale la pena cambiarlas?
> 
> Gracias


Un dato importante sería la potencia con que trabajará el xover.
A mayor potencia una bobina con núcleo de aire es mucho menos propensa a saturarse, pero hay que ver realmente si es necesaria.


----------



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

Gracias, los movere con un SAE 2401 250w x canal.

Entiendo que los crossover "comerciales" usan bobinas con nucleo de fierro por economia, pero serian mas eficientes las de nucleo de aire.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> pero serian mas eficientes las de nucleo de aire.


No es una cuestión de eficiencia sino de eliminar la posible distorsión por saturación del núcleo ferromagnético que si es solo una barra es muy difícil que se sature, pero los de núcleo de aire nunca se saturan. Si no tenés problemas de costo, andá con las de núcleo de aire, pero con las otras muy difícilmente detectes algo audible.


----------



## sergiot (Ene 29, 2021)

Como te dijeron tenes que evaluar todo, y si podes hace pruebas con ambos tipos de bobina, no te olvides que sin nucleo mejoras el no tener saturación del mismo, pero aumentas la cantidad de alambre y con eso la resistencia del mismo alambre de cobre, para potencias bajas quizas no sea notorio, pero en alta potencia no lo es.
Como esto, es algo subjetivo, podes medir con instrumentos que con nucleo de aire y una bobina de medio kilo tenes una respuesta llamemosla perfecta, y con nucleo de hierro la medición ya no estan perfecta, pero el oido nota esa diferencia??


----------



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

*Es que ese es el tema*, valdrá la pena invertir tiempo y dinero en algo casi no lograre escuchar?, hay mucha teoria y entiendo que las de nucleo de aire responden mejor, pero es audible?


Se ven muy robustas las bobinas que trae


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> entiendo que las de nucleo de aire responden mejor, pero es audible?


En ese xover la unica bobina con núcleo ferromagnético es la del woofer, así que descartá escuchar cualquier distorsión provocada por esa bobina...por que lo mas probable es que la que genera el propio woofer sea significativamente mayor.


----------



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

Justamente esa es la que pensaba cambiar, pero la mas pequeña tambien tiene nucleo ferromagnetico?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Justamente esa es la que pensaba cambiar, pero la mas pequeña tambien tiene nucleo ferromagnetico?


Probablemente del mid, pero debe ser la del filtro pasa-altos y esa corta cerca de la bobina del woofer, así que tampoco debería preocuparte mucho.
Si pudieras relevar el circuito de ese xover tal vez podríamos opinar con mas exactitud en lugar de especular...


----------



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probablemente del mid, pero debe ser la del filtro pasa-altos y esa corta cerca de la bobina del woofer, así que tampoco debería preocuparte mucho.
> Si pudieras relevar el circuito de ese xover tal vez podríamos opinar con mas exactitud en lugar de especular...




Creo es ese


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2021)

Ok. Entonces las bobinas con núcleo deberían ser L1 y L3. Están identificadas así en el PCB ????


----------



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

Me parece que son la L1 y L2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2021)

Deberían ser L1 y L3 por que una corta como pasabajos en el woofer y la otra como pasa-altos en el pasabanda del mid


----------



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

Si, tienes razon, Me confundi con la otra. Efectivamente las con nucleo de ferrita son las L1 y L3.

Bueno, pensaba reemplazar la L1 por una con nucleo de aire, pero no se si valga la pena.



Aqui mis calculos, deberia poner una de 2,57MH , quiero cortar entre 700 y 800hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Aqui mis calculos, deberia poner una de 2,57MH , quiero cortar entre 700 y 800hz


Deberías ver los temas de crossover del foro. Ese tipo de cálculo no va muy lejos, es mejor usar alguno de los softwares para diseño de xovers, como LspCad o VituixCad o al menos la planilla Excel que @AntonioAA linkeó y usó en algún tema. Pero vas a tener que medir, por que si nó....ahí sí que vas a escuchar los errores de cruce.


----------



## pttk (Ene 29, 2021)

OK gracias, voy a pasar por ahi.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 1, 2021)

La famosa planillita es de Jeff Bagby ... recientemente fallecido . Un genio el tipo .
Hay grupos en FB que lo lloran .


----------

